# Spider



## TCimages (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 13, 2009)

Well done.  Sharp, good lighting


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 13, 2009)

deleted - double post


----------



## double5 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well taken & presented, sharp in all the right places.


----------



## ocular (Aug 13, 2009)

double5 said:


> Well taken & presented, sharp in all the right places.



 It seems to sharpened to me.


----------



## TCimages (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for the comments.


----------

